# WOW how the hell do you keep crickets in the tank,,



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Hi all i am sick of crawling around my house looking for crickets my frogs are still small maybe 1 inch or so there whites tree frogs,,my crickets wont stay in the heavy planted frog tank what do i do any tips on feeding new frogs i have only had them for about a week almost . I am wondering mostly about how frogs eat, could the crickets be frozen well the frogs still grab them..? or what about some other kind of feeder that well not move as much,, well these frogs take chopped up and wiggling earth worms,, this isn't a planted fish tank so having a earth worm that got away and is hiding in the soil isn't my biggest worry ether. what about vasolen rubed around the top rim of my tank would that help..


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

How about putting the lid back on after you put the crickets in the viv?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how about i have a wire mesh top and the small ones can get out through it


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

piranhasrule said:


> How about putting the lid back on after you put the crickets in the viv?


I think he is saying they jump out no matter what he does maybe a small area in the lid that they escape from. But i would suggest that maybe you not leave the crickets in all the time and instead simply toss in as many as they need when it is feeding time. I know they also have feeding tongs incase that would help you reach the frogs to hand feed them incase you want to make sure they get the crickets and they dont just jump out when your not looking.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

I thought of a plan what if i got some sort of Tupperware square container and made that my frogs feeding chamber...? would that work my main problem is my tank is so heavy planted the crickets hide easy.. i have herd of doing it with monitor lizards would it work with tree frogs,,?

PS it has a mesh lid because i want some moisture to leave the tank when i was learning how my fogger worked i put a little to much dampness in there i am getting a glass top right soon


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok heres a pic of my tank you guys are trying to play me for a fool here,, take a look at my tank the crixz climb my fake bark looking back ground and they get out once i toss them in the frog tank IF THEY DON'T GET EATEN i only put 2 at a time,, from my 10g crix holding tank that they cant get out of.

would bigalsonline have any kind of frog lids,, something to fit a 20g


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

You could cover the top with clingfilm, then poke afew small holes in that


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

good idea i actually thought of that but said "naw" it well never work ill cook my frog,, what about tin foil same thing right ,,


----------

